# PubMed- Does sacral nerve stimulation improve global pelvic function in women?



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

[TD]
*Does sacral nerve stimulation improve global pelvic function in women?*

Colorectal Dis. 2013 Mar 2;

Authors: Jadav AM, Wadhawan H, Jones GL, Wheldon LW, Radley SC, Brown SR

Abstract
AIM: Many women undergoing sacral neuromodulation for faecal incontinence have coexisting pelvic floor dysfunction. We used a global pelvic floor assessment questionnaire to evaluate the effect on non-bowel related symptomatology. METHOD: The ePAQ-PF is a validated web-based electronic pelvic floor questionnaire. Women with faecal incontinence underwent assessment using ePAQ. Pre and post stimulator data were analysed over a 4.5-year period. RESULTS: 43 women were included (mean age 56.5 years, median follow up 6.8 months). 100% had urinary symptoms, 81.4% had vaginal symptoms and 85.7% described some sexual dysfunction. There was a significant improvement in faecal incontinence and bowel related quality of life (p<0.005) as well as IBS related symptoms (p<0.01) and bowel related sexual heath (p<0.01). Symptoms of vaginal prolapse significantly improved (p=0.05). There was also improvement founding symptoms of overactive bladder (p=0.005) and urinary-related quality of life (p<0.05). A global health improvement was reported in 58.1% mainly in bowel evacuation (p<0.01) and vaginal pain and sensation (p<0.05). In sexually active females, significant improvements in vaginal and bowel related sexual health were seen (p<0.005). Improvement in general sex life following stimulation was reported in 53.3%. CONCLUSION: A web-based electronic pelvic floor assessment questionnaire (ePAQ) has demonstrated global improvement in pelvic floor function in bowel, urinary, vaginal and sexual dimensions in women following sacral neuromodulation for faecal incontinence. © 2013 The Authors. Colorectal Disease © 2013 The Association of Coloproctology of Great Britain and Ireland.

PMID: 23451900 [PubMed - as supplied by publisher]

View the full article


----------

